# Buy/Sell/Trade Forum



## Uneek (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm a member of other video game forums and each have this type, and thought that this might be a good idea. just wondering.


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 17, 2004)

Would work... too much people from diferent locatiions. Just go to ebay instead if you want bargains... It also would attract people that would only use GBAtemp as a market, so.. no.


----------



## KiVan (Apr 17, 2004)

It's better to leave those kind of things to professional sites, with legal policies etc...
You know , not  you can always find dishonest people :/


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 17, 2004)

QUOTE(Leo111 @ Apr 17 2004 said:


> Would work... too much people from diferent locatiions. Just go to ebay instead if you want bargains... It also would attract people that would only use GBAtemp as a market, so.. no.
> QUOTE(KiVan @ Apr 17 2004, 05:49 AM)It's better to leave those kind of things to professional sites, with legal policies etc...
> You know , notÂ you can always find dishonest people :/


Exactly, and we don't want GBAtemp to get in the middle of any arguments or disputes that could arise from people buying/selling/trading here. It's too risky when money is envolved.


----------



## bajibbles (Apr 17, 2004)

and besides all we would be selling are GBAs and flash cards... and who really wants to risk a second hand flash cart?


----------



## Maks (Apr 17, 2004)

Perhaps... *announcers voice* SECOND HAND FLASHCART MAN

sorry ... couldn't resist


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 20, 2004)

well since you cant seem to get flashcards online anymore i kinda need a f2a 256 for nes roms.........


----------



## Fusion Master (Apr 20, 2004)

I see no use of this on the great forum we already have.


----------



## gba2002 (Apr 22, 2004)

i think its a good idea but the costs involved and the setup would just not be possible on the site.


----------

